# problème transfert video mp4 vers iPad



## moukey (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
en parcourant le forum, j'ai découvert que pour convertir un dvd en mp4, il y avait Handbrake. Mes réglages sont,je pense, classiques :
format mp4 file
large file size décoché
vidéo codec MPEG4
FPS same as source
taille fichier 3,9 Go (dû au fait d'un transfert via clé USB en FAT32, on ne peut dépasser les 4Go)

Avec ces réglages, j'ai pu convertir This Is It de Michael Jackson (1,8 Go) mais par contre, Avatar (3,9 Go) me pose problème. Une fois Avatar dans ma bibliothèque iTunes, mon ordi refuse la synchronisation en me signifiant que l'iPad ne peut pas lire ce type de fichier... Après plusieurs tentatives de conversion avec Handbrake, je suis toujours bloqué... Cela viendrait-il de la taille du fichier ?
Auriez-vous une idée ou un conseil ???
Merci de votre aide


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2010)

Vérifie les options de sons dans HandBrake. Je ne sais pas ci c'est la même chose mais j'ai eu ce pb avec un iPod et il y'avait 2 pb qui empechait la lecture par l'iPod:
- 2 pistes son (une français, une anglais)
et/ou son en 5.1 et non pas en stéréo


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2010)

Et dans iTunes en allant dans Avancés et en choississant "Créer une version pour iPAD" ???


----------



## moukey (3 Juin 2010)

Sur les pistes sonores, je fais attention à mes réglages.
Par contre, je n'avais pas pensé à l'outil de conversion pour iPad dans iTunes...
Éventuellement d'autres pistes propres à handbrake ???


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

Je pense aussi que ca doit venir du son
une seule piste et en stereo et ca devrait passer


----------



## moukey (3 Juin 2010)

Je ne mets qu'une seule piste en stéréo et j'ajoute seulement des sous-titres forcés (pour Avatar)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Je viens de lancer la conversion d'Avatar via iTunes sur un mac 2,4Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo. Ça n'a pas l'air d'être très rapide...
Sachant, qu'à la base, j'ai acheté l'iPad entre autre pour pouvoir regarder des films dessus, j'espère que la prochaine version d'handbrake contiendra par défaut les réglages optimisés pour l'iPad !


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

moi j'encode des dvd avec handbrake et ca passe dans soucis sur l'ipad


----------



## moukey (3 Juin 2010)

Quelle est la taille maxi des fichiers vidéo que vous transférez vers votre iPad ?


----------



## moukey (11 Juin 2010)

Avec Handbrake, j'ai finalement choisi les réglages pour l'Apple TV. La conversion vidéo est plus rapide en mp4 mais de moins bonne qualité que le H.264.


----------

